# FREE Bronz Shrug Pattern



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Burnished Bronz Shrug Pattern is compliments of JoAnn's, where their yarn selection is currently on sale. Included are other shrug patterns to choose from, at this same link. And, all the patterns are FREE, meaning no purchase is necessary!

** Under the Item category, choose "shrug/bolero" and under the Yarn category, choose "any" for a complete selection of free patterns.**

http://www.joann.com/joann/common/content_noleftnav.jsp?catName=lionbrandfinder


----------



## bearland53 (Jul 3, 2011)

I've made several shrugs - basically you use your favorite pattern - make a rectangle, fold in half and stitch up part of the sides. I've gotten many compliments on them.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

They would be perfect for the holidays, as a gift or for Spring/summer outfits.


----------



## rockoak (Jan 22, 2011)

Bearland - gotta try that! Been going crazy looking for the "right" bolero for a 12-yr. old - nothing has been
what I want.... thanks. Any more directions you can offer?
NJ (Normajean, not New Jersey )


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks. I want to make this one! Wonder if I will be able to make all the patts I want to make in this lifetime?????? LOL :?


----------



## DebraPryor (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks Mrs B

Been improvising shrugs & turtlebacks for a little while.
It'll be great to have some REAL patterns to play with!

ps I LOVE your avatar.
If you have a Facebook account check out BertrumThumbcat!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Very pretty and thanks for the link :-D


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

This pattern is similar to the Endless Circle vest that has been discussed on the forum in several different threads. It seems that a number of people are working on the vest now. It's all but a kal. It took me a while and some help from another forum member to understand the principle behind the construction of the shrug and the circle vest. This thread shows several photos, all from different angles so that you have a really good idea of how the vest looks when completed. 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-36983-1.html
Check Ravelry for circle jacket, and you'll find a number of patterns using this basic construction. Many of them are free. I really like the Endless Circle Vest which is free on Red Heart's web site: http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/endless-circle-vest


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you very much for sharing. I like to buy from JoAnn's. I never knew patterns were available, that is great!


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Revan said:


> Thank you very much for sharing. I like to buy from JoAnn's. I never knew patterns were available, that is great!


JoAnn's and Mary Maxim are both worth checking, although both tend to "borrow" free patterns from other free-pattern sites, such as this shrug pattern from Lion Brand. Lion Brand has thousands of free patterns. Any of the free patterns made from the brand-name yarns sold by either JoAnn's or Mary Maxim are probably free pattern from those sites. However, JoAnn's and Mary Maxim may have some orginal patterns as well, particularly those written for their own brands of yarn. It never hurts to check for free patterns.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Turtleback Sweaters: There is a fancier version of this shrug called a turtleback sweater and there is one posted here by a forum member, Iponsford: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-41031-1.html
This is the free Turtleback pattern that Iponsford used for her sweater: It looks like 2 links strung together, and may well be, but it will work just as it's written if you copy the whole thing and paste it into your browser. For some reason, the forum picks up this address incorrectly and makes only parts of it active. You need to copy from the 1st "http://" to the 2nd "html" then paste it into your browser. The link is the entire next "paragraph."

http://web.archive.org/web/20030427055453/http://www.creative-corner.net/patterns/free/8.html

There are two for-pay turtleback patterns on Annies Attic: http://www.anniesattic.com/detail.html?prod_id=74662
There are two versions, one is a rib, and the other is a lace rib. You can see how they are constructed from a rectangle that is sewn together, on the right side of the photo. The photos are from Annie's Attic. I did NOT knit these sweaters. 
There's also a book of 8 lace, turtleback patterns on Annie's, just search for turtleback. 
If you crochet, Lion Brand has a great turtleback pattern and there are a pair of crocheted "summer" turtleback jackets on Annie's Attic.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Free turtleback sweater pattern link corrected and copy of original pattern: 
The forum software will NOT allow this link to be posted correctly because it is two links strung together and they are too long to be shown on one line as far as the forum software is concerned. I'm posting the link on two lines that you need to get back into one line for it to work. If you are interested and need help, PM me.
I'm also posting a download of the original pattern. It is a copyright no, no, but it was a free pattern posted by Creative Corner, a site that is no longer active. Iponsford posted a scan of her pattern but the original has such a nice a photo, that it's much easier to see how the pattern should look. I included some of the comments made by Iponsford about the pattern, good info if/when you make the pattern.
This is the information about the Creatice Corner site where the pattern was originally posted: 
Conventional Mailing Address: Creative Corner, 332 Fifth Street, West Des Moines, Iowa 50265-4623. Telephone: In-State Local (IA): (515) 255-7262. Toll free: 1-800-277-8427. FAX: 515-255-1762. [email protected]
To give credit where it's due, the link to the original copy of the pattern was found by RHRandle and posted to the forum here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-41031-6.html
I have an active copy of the link to the original on the download. If you would like to go to the site yourself, click on it in the download and you'll be taken directly to the site. You can also copy it from the download and paste it in your browser.


----------



## Lovemygreys (Apr 4, 2011)

MaryE. said:


> Turtleback Sweaters: There is a fancier version of this shrug called a turtleback sweater and there is one posted here by a forum member, Iponsford: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-41031-1.html
> This is the free Turtleback pattern that Iponsford used for her sweater: It looks like 2 links strung together, and may well be, but it will work just as it's written if you copy the whole thing and paste it into your browser. For some reason, the forum picks up this address incorrectly and makes only parts of it active. You need to copy from the 1st "http://" to the 2nd "html" then paste it into your browser. The link is the entire next "paragraph.
> 
> A friend of mine just finished the ribbed one and it came out stunning. It has more ruffled edge than the picture shows. I am planning on doing the lacier one."
> ...


----------



## Lovemygreys (Apr 4, 2011)

My message did not come out the way I wanted it to. Anyway the ribbed one my friend did was beautiful. I bought my pattern through Annies Attic. I know there is a book out that has them too. I liked these better.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Lovemygreys said:


> My message did not come out the way I wanted it to. Anyway the ribbed one my friend did was beautiful. I bought my pattern through Annies Attic. I know there is a book out that has them too. I liked these better.


Here's the Annie's Attic link that I posted about 4 messages up from this one, the one with the pictures: http://www.anniesattic.com/detail.html?prod_id=74662
While you are on Annie's Attic web site, if you type the term turtleback into the search box, the book will come up in the search. It's realatively inexpensive. 
If you like circular-types of jackets/sweaters, please check the links I posted for them in the links section of the forum. There are quite a few of them: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-41830-1.html
In that links post, I give the Amazon link for a fantastic book with a lot circle jacket patterns. It isn't inexpensive but it has a lot of patterns, some with very different looks. You can see most of them on Ravelry. Type in a search for circle jackets. If you want only knitting patterns, be sure to select knitting before you search.
I just found another pattern like the turtlebacks. It's a free pattern from Crystal Palace. Unlike most of the turtlebacks, it's sleeveless. Best of all, it shows it in various stages of completion so you can see how it's constructed. http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns/baby-child/CotTwirl-balletshrug.html


----------

